# New to the forum, Years in the business.



## simonbaker (Mar 3, 2011)

Allow me to introduce ourselves.  My husband & I met in 1980 while attending chef's training & hotel, restaurant business management. . It seems like a lifetime ago.  Our school was on a junior college campus & our class of 32 provided food service for 2000people daily at 5 different stations. Both my husband & I have worked everything from family restaurants,to hotel/exhibit halls, to fine dining & private clubs. We married in 1986.  We had no children of our own for 12 years. So, we pretty much just worked all the time.  We live in midwest & were getting sick of winter. So, in 1989 we moved to Florida.  Stayed there for 4 years. I got out of the rest. business while in florida & got into human services. In 1993 we moved back home & I personally had a much better attitude about restaurant work.  In the 25 years we have been married we have worked together for 19 years. Sometimes not without some challenges.  In 2008 we had the opportunity to start our own business. It's a small cafe inside a gym with a clinic on the other end of the building.  We feel most fortunate as our cafe hours are 8-3, Mon-fr. We cater...always.

In 1999 we adopted a baby girl. It's nice to be home at night, most of the time anyway. 

My husband is an excellent baker & I do all the cooking. We have 5 part-time employees.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

welcome! thank you for sharing your story. Cheftalk is a great place to ask questions, share triumphs and frustrations with those who know first hand what you've gone through.

There is an amazing wealth of information.....

The archives are RICH with 10 years of information.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Welcome to Cheftalk, I have a Cafe in a Large retailer Distribution ctr, about 1000 employees, two shift, 7 days a week with a large vending break room services. looking forward to seeing you in the forums....................Take care.....ChefbillyB


----------

